# Bolivar Shark Fishing Help Needed!



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

I have gone down to Bolivar a few times this summer and done a little bit of shark fishing. So far Ive caught a few nice bull reds and a few little sharks but no big shark. Ive been using a calcutta 700 filled with 20 pound mono and a 6 foot wire leader with a 6 ounce surf weight. Ive been throwing my cast net for bait and using big mullet and croaker. So does anyone have any suggestions? Id like to hook up into some big bull sharks. How far out should I be taking the lines? Ive been taking them out like 150 yards. Also what wind and tide conditions should I be looking for? Any general tips to get me on some fish would be much appreciated! 

Thanks for everyones help


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Try moving down to High Island, between the old piers. You might need to upsize your tackle, if your going for a 7 ft. or bigger you need a 6/0 size reel, 50# line, and a 9' or so leader. I like heavy mono and cable combo leaders, like 5 ft. of 300# mono and 3 or 4 ft of heavy cable and a 16/0 or 20/0 circle hook. A 4/0 size reel works well for 6' and less sharks. I used to fish Bolivar alot, and I have never caught a shark over 6' there, but I know there are some big ones caught on Bolivar every year.. I have caught lots of 5 and 6 ftrs, just none bigger than that. I like to use ray for bait, the bullreds dont get it so fast. With mullet, the reds find it first. Most big sharks I know of caught recently, like a few big lemons and a few decent bulls, were caught on High Island or down by SLP. Try staggering your baits, drop one in the second gut, one in the third, and take one way out there. Try fishing at night also if you can stand the skeeters. Just experiment. I like to fish both sides of a high tide, I prefer the falling high tide myself.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*piers*

The piers are gone. Most landmarks are changed dramatically.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The pier pylons are still there. You can still see where they were. Just west or south of the barricades.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

i think about 2 or 3 months ago they removed the all of the pylons. i've been down the hwy several times in the last 2 months have not seen any.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I've heard lots of good things about High Island, but unsure of the area. I've been to rollover pass by way of the ferry, but haven't ventured any further. What are the barricades? Is this the end of the road where some go off roading further down the beach?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*HI*

Can't miss'm. About 8 miles past rolls over coming off the ferry.
They will be distinct to say the least. :biggrin:

There is series of concrete to keep the road from eroding that is holding some cool pockets of sand that are kinda secluded. Those should be good spots also. The guts were deep last weekend. Alot of the bottom is clay down there and hold alot of bait. If it sounds like it will hold stingrays be sure that they do!! The clay is dangerous on trucks and ankles. I like HI because the vehicle traffic/swimmers is lighter than galv or Freeport. I think that really improves the fishing.

From here until December the fishing will be on. The bull reds and gafftop are a pain at time on cut bait. Sometimes the bull mullet are hard to find.
The shrimpers will be scraping along the beach soon also! That's always interesting. Getting gear out of the way but yet dropping a bait behind a shrimper is fast action. Good luck, Don't get stuck and play nice.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

From now till December, hmmmm....I'm gonna just have to get out there and try it, or wait for someone else and follow them in. Wait then again if I don't know this person how would I know he is not gonna get us both bottomed out, lol.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The bigger the bait the bigger the shark in most cases. Make sure it is bloody. Chum the waters well for best results. Good luck..do not forget to post them pic's.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*water temp*

Sept. - December the bull reds are thick until the water gets cold.

You really don't have to get too far down to do good down there.
The sand can get kinda deep through the entrances from crystal to HI.
So 2wd is ok if you don't have to get hard core. Just look before you leep into certain entrances. The old pier area everyone talks about is before the dead end. FYI.........

Like I mentioned bait can be an issue so always be prepared before you go. A little fresh dead shrimp can save a trip. But the gafftop are a pain to fish around when using whiting! IMO.

Chumming the beach doesn't work too well with the currents along the beach. If you are drifting offshore, Chumming is effective.

I kayaked from the pass to the icw and waded throwing tops and lots BIG trash from the hurricane in the water. Kinda scary considering the bacteria in the water! Be safe....


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*20#*

20# mono, I'd be staying with a 4 oz weight. I try to throw 4 oz on my 40# rods. 6-8 oz when I yak out or on bigger mullet.

Always use the lightest weight as possible. Especially with cut bait due to retrieving weights quickly for faster redeployment.

On yaked baits. I use a brass clip and just paddle out and rebait. I don't reel in everytime. Someone just tightens up my loose line when I signal my paddle.


----------

